# What age can rams reproduce?



## Parsnip (May 25, 2014)

I feel like this is a silly question...
But I have a 100 day old ram lamb who keeps mounting my older ewe, Wendy.
He's a big boy, and she's a smaller ewe, so it works.
(granddam is the relation)
Literally I just looked out the window and she was eating while he was doing his thing.
I'm not gonna get lambs out of the two of them am I?
He's too young?

I'd love some advice!
He's been doing it these past two days, I assume he's just practicing... ?


----------



## boothcreek (May 25, 2014)

I had 4 month olds do the deed, so anything is possible.


----------



## Parsnip (May 25, 2014)

Here's the big boy as of Wednesday.
Wendy is about the same size as the white ewe in both pics so I feel it's an easy reach for him.


----------



## Ruus (May 25, 2014)

Parsnip said:


> I feel like this is a silly question...
> But I have a 100 day old ram lamb who keeps mounting my older ewe, Wendy.jjjj
> He's a big boy, and she's a smaller ewe, so it works.
> (granddam is the relation)
> ...



Can you see if he's actually breeding her? I have a ram lamb who's been mounting the ewes in his field since he was two weeks old, but he's not "doing anything", he's not erected or ejaculating, just mounting. If he's actually breeding her I'd assume he's fertile, and if she's letting him I'd assume she's in heat. 

I think the standard age for puberty in rams is 5-7 months, but just like with people you can have some dramatic variations.


----------



## Parsnip (May 25, 2014)

He is definitely penetrating.
I've seen his manhood for sure. 
Like, hip action and the whole package.

I had a feeling that Wendy was in heat because she has been fighting with the other ewes very recently.
She's in the process of weaning off her lamb, so she's not exactly in the best condition for breeding.
Oh well, not much I can do now if it did happen!

Just wanted to know if anyone else had young rams that have bred before.


----------



## n8ivetxn (Jan 9, 2016)

4 months old! They mature early!


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 2, 2016)

My ram lambs haven't read the literature as to when they become fertile, and my ewe that gave birth a week ago must have been 'co-operative' to a ram lamb of 4 months of age.

Just noticed that one of the week old ram lambs is mounting his brother....clearly wants to follow in dad's footsteps.


----------



## n8ivetxn (Feb 2, 2016)

FYI, when you have an accidental or unwanted breeding, you can ask your vet for an injection of Lutalyse. It will cause them to cycle in 2-4 days and evacuate any unwanted embryo. 

I had some weanlings together (4 month olds!) and saw the little ram mount the ewe lamb - I couldn't believe she stood for him. So, I separated them and off to the vet I went for an injection.

Who Knew!?


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 2, 2016)

Yes, I'm aware that there is an injection, but it does depend on considering the possibility.....well, I will from now on!

My 'Wayward Ewe" is a fully grown and quite large girl and what must have been a pretty small and runty ram lamb who was still being suckled(as the bigger ones would have been taken out of the field). I can only surmise that the ewe was on her knees or a step ladder was involved (or both). It is amazing how compromising the ewe can be when she is in season.

My ram lamb? Clearly an ambitious adolescent trying his luck and actually 'getting lucky'.

As my ewes are very woolly and many a bit fat at this time of year, they hide their pregnancies very well up until the very end. I wasn't even aware my ewe was heavily pregnant until 3 and a half weeks before the birth, the situation being picked up by the sheep scanner who comes at about 6-10 weeks gestation.

Ah well....I guess we have to start being aware that fertility can come very early to lamb rams!


----------



## n8ivetxn (Feb 6, 2016)

LOL, what a girl!  You're right, they can be very compliant - I once saw a yearling ewe trying to mount my ram! And, that was after they had already coupled a few times


----------

